
How I Mastered the NYT Crossword Puzzle in 31 Days - untangle
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-i-mastered-the-saturday-nyt-crossword-puzzle-in-31-days-fe6a094edccd
======
untangle
I like the way the author used a Chrome extension, Python, and some ingenuity
to accelerate his learning. I'm going to apply this method to another domain.

